# harley



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

some new pic's of harley :thumbup1:



















ooops posted this in the wrong place could someone move it for me


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awhh! I am so in love with your dog. Just in my opinion the perfect looking baby! just adore him. :thumbup::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thank you he's a wee honey


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is adorable!!!

so cute its unreal! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lovely pics - Harley is so cute.
I want him


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

lol he's great we did think about getting another 1 but were worried it would change him if we brought another into the house cause he's very spoiled


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*he's a real darling..tell ya what, you get another 1 and i'll have him
he's so dinky.xxxxxx*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a cutie pie. 
Cody site like that when he thinks he is going to get a treat.
He knows i have a little tub of treats in my desk and sits there looking at me until i give him one, only problem is one is never enough.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thats the only time you can get harley to sit is when you have something for him lol 
he should have a good bit of growing to do yet he's only 6 months yet not sure when they stop growing


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *he's a real darling..tell ya what, you get another 1 and i'll have him
> he's so dinky.xxxxxx*


*OIT U get back to the back of the queue i saw him 1st :lol: :thumbsup:*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Harley's really Cute!!!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Awww he's so sweet.  I think small breeds and fully grown at 6 months but don't quote me on that!

If you don't mind me asking, does he like going for walks? I know someone with a chihuaha who doesn't walk him because he (the dog) hates it and because he's small, he doesn't really _need_ the exercise.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah he will walk we dont go very far but he likes being out if were going far we just carry him when he gets tired. he runs round the garden like a maniac


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

missyme said:


> yeah he will walk we dont go very far but he likes being out if were going far we just carry him when he gets tired. he runs round the garden like a maniac


*PMSL I bet thats real funny too hehe, Video please :thumbup::thumbup:

Im sorely tempted to dog nap him too *


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

oh yea he can run i feel sorry for 1 of my cats though harley tries to hump him everytime he moves lol


----------

